# Given Warning Notice by GNR Silves - Barragem Arvada.



## Stanski (Mar 11, 2019)

Advice please, reasurrance on process really.  Annoyingly it was first night in Algarve after doing all tourist bits in North & Central Portugal.  Now in carpark on perimeter of natural reserve near Gaia,/Albufeira.  Allso three longstanding visitors to the location, Dutch guy 20yrs visiting, permanent fixture, Englishman of over 10 yes repeatedly stopping long-term and Scotch who had 5yrs repeated visits had never seen GNP before and were taken aback by the episode.  1 UK registered vehicle spoke to the GNP and then drove away with no problem - how?   Others caught was CH and D, with another UK guy.
Strange a!so was how the translation of offence was a Google translation which was not easy to understand or correct in grammar.
Lady was very friendly, gave us tips on where to eat and medicine for my psoriasis, she explained no major worry but told us not return to here.


----------



## n brown (Mar 11, 2019)

do you mean Barragem do Arade ?


----------



## redhand (Mar 13, 2019)

I dont understand what OP is trying to say ?
Am I alone


----------



## Stanski (Mar 14, 2019)

n brown said:


> do you mean Barragem do Arade ?



Yes.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 14, 2019)

We were at the reservoirs above Silves, and basically we got issued a do not stay in car parks sleeping overnight, issued by the police, and it applies to all of Silves region.  
What we do not know is if a fine will be sent, or it was a warning notice.  As it was an unexpected occurrence did not think to take a photo of the translation sheet.


----------



## witzend (Mar 14, 2019)

We where moved from Monte Rocha, Borderia and Sagress other surfers had just the same all along the west coast from Cape st Vincent to Aljezur  last year and todate not received a fine We never got a ticket or had van photo'd either time


----------



## Stanski (Mar 16, 2019)

*Process*

As a recap for others- first knock, second ask for vehicle docs, then ID, then photo of vehicle, and then handed notice with translation.


----------

